# a simple hand design for ceilings



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

No laughing at my handy dandy art work, I was staring at my daughters printer, and thought, hey !!!!! that has a scanner

This is a hand design that is easy to do,it's called the pin wheel. The Home owners never have a clue in what I'm explaining to them when I draw it out like this. But I'm sure you guys will.

It only works in a square or rectangle type room, most times I will do it in a dinning room or front entrance 
tools needed, 6" knife (sometimes a 5") mud pan, and a paint brush.
the hardest part is getting it started, but you can keep attempting over and over again with no affect if it don't look right. Starting it is important if a small light fixture is going over it, not as important if a cornis piece or larger fixture goes over the light.
you start from the light box receptacle, using the 6" knife, start applying the mud.
this is the only complicated part, once your start line (loop) starts to come in contact where you 1st started, stop, pick up the paint brush, and start a half moon swirl .till you come to where you stopped loading, then start with the 6" knife again.stop, pick up paint brush again etc....
the farther you work out, the faster the design goes/applies.it goes faster with 2 guys if you want, one on the knife, one on the brush.
If it sounds confusing, I can draw up the start and stop points if someone requests it.
you must put in a boarder to do this design too, plus the boarder makes it look that much sharper looking:yes:the 1/2 circle is optional in the corners. Also, hold your knife at a 15 degree angle when wiping the boarder/edge, it will leave a stronger edge line, which adds to the design, makes the boarder stand out stronger

It's all done free hand, and trust me it's easy to do, all your doing is following your last line of work,

mud mixture and type of brush is up to you, your the artist. obviously the mud mixture and what type of brush (or sea sponge if you want) will affect the look.

practice on a 4x4 sheet of drywall, or some job your on if your bored, you will see the farther you get out from the light, the faster it goes, a room 10x10 takes under one hour to do(minus set up)

You can get a good bang for the buck, just never do it when the home owner is there to watch you........if you know what I mean.....easy money:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have any finished pictures once it is painted?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Do you have any finished pictures once it is painted?


Gee, of all the people who you would of thought seen this design before,It would be a ancient taper like you Silver









I'm 98% sure I got a in town job to start tomorrow, we got to do the knock down on the ceilings, so I may be able to convince him to do the front entrance of the house. It's a 100 year old house, so that style of design would suit it.If not, and I get the job, I will take pics on how to start it. Or what it looks like finished if he lets me do it:thumbup:

You did remind me of one thing, it is better to paint first, then do the design. You don't half to but !!!!! the brush work does perform better when you do it.The mud can change/set faster when you go over a joint or butt, and it does look better when the H.O. first sees it. Then they can decide weather they want to paint with a high or low gloss paint, high gloss makes it stand out better of coarse.

So if I get the job, I can take my daughter, the one who won't lend me her camera:furious:, in on Sunday, if not, It could take awhile, nothing but rain, more rain, and rain for the next eight days in the forecast. No work for the DWC till Friday or Monday

I'm so bored


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have pics of others i have done but there on a c.d. some place ! these are getting popular in my area again.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I like that type of stuff drywallguy, I worked with a old plaster guy who did that , but not as nice as that one. what tool were you using for the half circles ???


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I like that type of stuff drywallguy, I worked with a old plaster guy who did that , but not as nice as that one. what tool were you using for the half circles ???


texture comb


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess I have seen similar types of textures, but the swirl effect is from times past, maybe they are coming back. Personally unless you have the decor to go with it, it could look out of place. As long as we are on the subject of swirled patterns I had a project a few years back that wanted swirled ceilings done with a 4" brush, by the time I priced it out he decided to go with something else thank god it would have taken forever.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

drywall guy158 said:


> i have pics of others i have done but there on a c.d. some place ! these are getting popular in my area again.


All I can say is WOW! Very nice! I don't see any work like that in my area. It seems to all be crows foot or knock down around here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks GREAT drywall guy. :yes:I've done those , but not at that size.
always used a 8'' wallpaper brush. one little piece of trash:furious:.
You are so right .. It's a race for time. Really looks GREAT!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I guess I have seen similar types of textures, but the swirl effect is from times past, maybe they are coming back. Personally unless you have the decor to go with it, it could look out of place. As long as we are on the subject of swirled patterns I had a project a few years back that wanted swirled ceilings done with a 4" brush, by the time I priced it out he decided to go with something else thank god it would have taken forever.


They either love it,, or,, they hate it. When talking stipple ceilings with h/o
I never bring up the swirl . :sweatdrop:


----------

